# Gesundheitsrisiko "Beizen"???



## Nappo (4. November 2009)

Hallo Kollegen,
Muss mich in Sachen Fischzubereitung mal schlau machen. Ich beize meine Grossforellen schon seid ca.2 Jahren. Sie schmecken einfach wunderbar. Hänge diese nach dem Beizvorgang noch 2-3 Stunden in den Rauch um einen leichten Rauchigen Geschmack zu bekommen. Achte dabei darauf das die Temperatur nicht über 20 Grad ansteigt. Bisher gab es nach dem Verzehr keine Gesundheitlichen Probleme. Bis letzte Woche!!! Nach dem Festessen war es meiner Familie und mir wahnsinnig schlecht.

Meine Frage:Ist es möglich das die Salzmenge zu gering war und das Filet nicht richtig "Gegart" wurde?  Oder ist eine Verkeimung vom Räucherofen naheliegender?

Eine Erkrankung des Fisches schliesse ich aus.

Mfg. Nappo


----------



## schrauber78 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Gesundheitsrisiko "Beizen"???*

Ich schließe eine Verkeimung des Räucherofens aus.
Rauch hat ansich eine keimabtötende Wirkung, von daher tippe ich mal, das du nicht lang genung gebeizt hast oder der Fisch beim beizen zu warm lag.


----------



## Nappo (4. November 2009)

*AW: Gesundheitsrisiko "Beizen"???*

Tag Schrauber,
Die Filets habe ich direkt nach dem filitieren mit dem Salzgemisch bestreut und 4 Tage in den Kühlschrank gepackt. Daran sollte es nicht gelegen haben. Mir ist wohl aufgefallen das die Filets so gut wie keinen Salzgeschmack hatten,was man bei den anderen stärker schmecken konnte.Da ich die o.a. Fehler ausschliessen kann fällt es natürlich schwer den Grund der Übelkeit herauszufinden.

Mfg. Nappo        :v


----------



## Nappo (4. November 2009)

*AW: Gesundheitsrisiko "Beizen"???*

Hallo Martin,
Habe das mit der zu geringen Salzmenge auch in Betracht gezogen. Bin nur mit der Menge recht vorsichtig,da ich es damals bei einem Filet zu gut gemeint habe. War einfach zu salzig.Gibt es denn kein Anhaltspunkt beim Beizen für die verwendete Salzmenge? Meine damit eine Prozentangabe der salzmenge in Bezug auf das Fischgewicht.

Nappo


----------



## .Sebastian. (4. November 2009)

*AW: Gesundheitsrisiko "Beizen"???*

ein ähnliches thema gab es vor kurzem schonmal:
ein boardi hatte mit seiner familie ein festessen veranstaltet, da er geräuchert hatte! am nächsten tag ging es ihm verdammt mies! als antwort kam, dass es angeblich eine eiweißübersättigung war! 
kurz: zu viel fisch gegessen?!
ich kann aber nicht einschätzen ob sowas möglich ist! vielleicht finde ich den treat ja wieder!

mfg


----------



## Nappo (4. November 2009)

*AW: Gesundheitsrisiko "Beizen"???*

Nach einem ähnlichen Treat habe ich extra vorher noch gesucht. Brauch wohl doch ne Brille. |kopfkrat  Mal schauen ob ich 
den finde!?

Grüsse,Nappo


----------



## .Sebastian. (4. November 2009)

*AW: Gesundheitsrisiko "Beizen"???*

war jetzt nocht als kritik gemeint!
die boardsuche hilft mir - besonders bei speziellen fragen - meist auch nicht weiter! die funktioniert nicht so recht!


----------



## Skrxnch (4. November 2009)

*AW: Gesundheitsrisiko "Beizen"???*

Hi, meint Ihr den?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=167651

Kenne mich nicht mit beizen aus, da der Vorgang aber etwas länger dauert kanns schon mal sein das da üble Bakterien im Spiel sind. 

Nach einmaligen schlechten Erfahrungen (Nix passiert, traue nur keiner Literatur übers räuchern mehr) räuchere ich auch nur jeweils soviel wie in spätestens einer Woche verbraucht wird. Und ich achte peinlich darauf das das Räuchergut nirgends Berührung mit anderem Material oder der Ofenwand hat.

An diesen Stellen ist das Räuchergut dann ganz schnell verkeimt und verdirbt auch alles andere an Räucherfisch im Kühlschrank. Wenns viel zu spät ist riecht mans auch ordentlich, kurz davor mag es da so ein dummes Zeitfenster geben wo man sich noch frohen Mutes auf den Teller haut.

Muss ja nicht der Grund für Dein Deasaster sein, evtl. fällt Dir im Nachhinein was ein.

Wolltest Du nicht solche Schilder da aushängen? Evtl. liegst daran?|bigeyes



Honeyball schrieb:


> Stell doch einfach erstmal ein Schild auf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## Nappo (5. November 2009)

*AW: Gesundheitsrisiko "Beizen"???*

Hey Skronch,
Da habe ich ja garnicht drüber nachgedacht! Das wird der Grund sein! *GRINS*      Die Schilder hängen übrigens schon ne ganze Weile.#6


----------



## Nappo (5. November 2009)

*AW: Gesundheitsrisiko "Beizen"???*

Hallo Martin,
Es gibt ja wirklich die unterschiedlichsten Methoden beim Beizen. Ich habe es komplett anders gemacht. Wenn Du Lust hast schau mal auf www.Anglerpraxis.de   Dort wird es in Wort und Bild recht gut erklärt. War mir eigentlich immer sicher das es eine gute Form des Beizens ist. Nur unterscheidet sich diese Methode von Deiner ja schon in einigen Punkten. Werde es mal auf Deine Art versuchen.


Mfg. Nappo


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (5. November 2009)

*AW: Gesundheitsrisiko "Beizen"???*

ich beize meine großen filets auch immer. dabei mische ich ein gemsich aus 50:50 salz zu zucker, reicher es mit schwarzem pfeffer an und verteile das alles so auf dem filet, bis es gleichmäßig bedeckt ist. wie dick nun bedeckt ist augenmaß. dann kommen da lose dillbünde drauf und anschließend zitronenscheiben. in alufolie wickeln, zwischen zwei bretter klemmen und schräg stellen damit der saft abläuft. beschwert sind sie auch.

ich hätte da die frage, ob du bei deinem filet, welches ihr gegessen habt, die bauchlappen weggeschnitten hast oder nicht. in den bauchlappen können bekanntlich bandwürmer sitzen (habe bei filetieren schonmal welche gefunden)


----------



## Nappo (5. November 2009)

*AW: Gesundheitsrisiko "Beizen"???*

Hallo Martin,
Bei "Suchbegriff" einfach beizen eingeben. Forelle und Lachs beizen leicht gemacht.
Du und Dorschfreak sagt das Ihr den Sud ablaufen lasst. Bei der o.a. Methode wird das Filet eingerollt und in regelmäßigen Abständen um 180 Grad gedreht. Der Sud soll nicht ablaufen und die Alufolie nicht geöffnet werden! Das mit dem "Beschweren" habe ich schon mehrfach gelesen aber selbst noch nie versucht.Habe Bauchlappen großzügig entfernt.

Mfg. Nappo


----------



## Nappo (5. November 2009)

*AW: Gesundheitsrisiko "Beizen"???*

Gehe mal davon aus das es an der zu geringen Salzmenge gelegen hat. Habe bis jetzt schon viele Filets gebeizt bei denen es nie Probleme gab.Werde ab jetzt jedes Filet abwiegen und die Menge des Salzgemisches von Mal zu Mal leicht verändern und abwiegen.Wenn ich das ein paar mal gemacht habe werde ich wohl rauskriegen wie sich das Salzgemisch prozentual zum Fischgewicht verhält.

Hängt Ihr die Filets anschliessend auch noch in den Ofen?

Grüsse,Nappo


----------



## ernie1973 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Gesundheitsrisiko "Beizen"???*

....Feuer den Räucherofen doch im Leerzustand mal so richtig volle Pulle durch - mit Haken, Stangen usw. - dann weißt Du wenigstens schonmal, dass es daran nicht mehr liegt, da dieser dann schonmal keimfrei ist!

Ernie


----------



## Ollek (6. November 2009)

*AW: Gesundheitsrisiko "Beizen"???*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> nee, entweder nur gebeizt, oder geräuchert, wobei ich (leider) nicht kalträuchern kann, sonst würde ichs mal überlegen.



|rolleyes gibt da sogenannte Sparbrände die man in jedem normalen Räucherofen nachrüsten kann...     |sagnixsogar oft verzinkt...dort die edelstahlvariante


----------



## Nappo (6. November 2009)

*AW: Gesundheitsrisiko "Beizen"???*

Ich hole mir immer 4 Grossforellen aus dem Teich.(Wenn diese nicht geklaut wurden)!!!! Mache mir 2 zum beizen fertig und räuchere die anderen beiden. Beim Heissräuchern jage ich den Ofen inklusive Fisch kurz auf 110 Grad um Sicher zu sein das auch "Alles" abgetötet ist.Vier Tage nach dem Räuchern sind die Filets dann fertig gebeizt und ab in den Ofen damit.Meinst Du das ein nochmaliges Aufheizen dann nötig ist?|kopfkrat  Falsch kann es bestimmt nicht sein!!! Und wer mal mit Salmonellen Bekanntschaft gemacht hat,der wird auch das Aufheizen gerne in Kauf nehmen! 

Nappo


----------



## Skrxnch (6. November 2009)

*AW: Gesundheitsrisiko "Beizen"???*



Nappo schrieb:


> Hänge diese nach dem Beizvorgang noch 2-3 Stunden in den Rauch um einen leichten Rauchigen Geschmack zu bekommen. Achte dabei darauf das die Temperatur nicht über 20 Grad ansteigt. Bisher gab es nach dem Verzehr keine Gesundheitlichen Probleme.
> 
> Mfg. Nappo



Wie gesagt, vom beizen hab ich null Plan, eher schon vom Räuchern. Glaub da musss ich nochmal nachhaken. 20 Grad???;+



Nappo schrieb:


> Ich hole mir immer 4 Grossforellen aus dem Teich.(Wenn diese nicht geklaut wurden)!!!! Mache mir 2 zum beizen fertig und räuchere die anderen beiden. Beim Heissräuchern jage ich den Ofen inklusive Fisch kurz auf 110 Grad um Sicher zu sein das auch "Alles" abgetötet ist.Vier Tage nach dem Räuchern sind die Filets dann fertig gebeizt und ab in den Ofen damit.Meinst Du das ein nochmaliges Aufheizen dann nötig ist?|kopfkrat Falsch kann es bestimmt nicht sein!!! Und wer mal mit Salmonellen Bekanntschaft gemacht hat,der wird auch das Aufheizen gerne in Kauf nehmen!
> 
> Nappo



Aha, so also wirds gemacht|rolleyes.
110 Grad ist tauglich für nen Trockenschrank im Labor. Zum Trocknen von vorgereinigten Glasgeräten z.B. 

Für einen Räucherofen ists zu niedrig wenn er nicht wirklich flix-flax gereinigt wurde. Es sei denn Du hast ordentlich Dampf und Druck dabei:g.



Nappo schrieb:


> Meinst Du das ein nochmaliges Aufheizen dann nötig ist?|kopfkrat Falsch kann es bestimmt nicht sein!!!
> 
> Nappo


Dazu würd ich schon raten, zwischendurch ordentlich schrubben auch. |rolleyes

Hab positive Erfahrungen gemacht mit blauen Eimern um Fisch einzulaken. Ob das auch zum beizen taugt, keine Ahnung. Meiner ist jedenfalls passend für den Kühlschrank.

Null Probleme damit bisher.#6


----------



## Nappo (7. November 2009)

*AW: Gesundheitsrisiko "Beizen"???*

Moin Skronch,
Ja,nicht über 20 Grad.So wurde mir geraten.Nehme nur etwas Eierkartonpapier und streue Mehl drüber.Lasse es nur ein wenig "schmurgeln.Bin davon ausgegangen das es so korrekt ist um eine Verkeimung durch höhere Temperaturen zu verhindern.(40-60 Grad) 

110 Grad zu niedrig? Wie hoch soll ich die Temperatur denn hochjagen? 130 Grad OK.????

Eimer zum beizen ist glaub ich unpraktisch.Wie die Boardies so berichteten geben Sie "Druck" auf die Filets und lassen den Sud ablaufen.Eine Tonwanne oder besser noch eine Plastikkiste mit Löchern im Boden macht da bestimmt mehr Sinn.

Mfg. Nappo


----------



## Oelki (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gesundheitsrisiko "Beizen"???*

Hey Leute,

Also um euren Ofen Steril zu bekommen, muß ich sagen, chirurgische Instrumente werden bei 134°C und im Vakuum sterilisiert, der ganze Vorgang dauert gut 2 Stunden. Das werdet ihr kaum schaffen.
Aber euer Ofen enthält auch kaum Nährboden für Keime, wenn ihr das heruntergelaufene Fett entfernt und dafür eignet sich auch ein einfaches Desinfektionsmittel, wenn das überhaupt nötig ist. Die industriellen Räucheröfen werden auch nicht geschrubbt.
Eierpappe aber zu benutzen??? Ich denke nicht, dass alle Eier vorm Einpacken in die Pappe gewaschen werden und wo kommen die Eier her??? wenn das Huhn die Eier legt? Genau dort raus wo die Exkremente auch raus kommen, und da sind bestimmt Keime drin. 
also Nappo laß die Eierpappe weg, denn 20°C reichen gewiß nicht, um die Eierpappe zu sterilisieren.

Ich nehme Salz:Zucker 1:1, lege Rosmarinzweige dazwischen, packe alles Fleisch auf Fleisch fest in Frischhaltefolie, lege es auf einen Teller, 36 Stunden in den Kühlschrank, ohne Beschwerung, wende es einmal, lasse den Sud nicht ablaufen, nach dem Anschneiden hält es noch gut eine Woche.

Was habt ihr denn zum Fisch gegessen?? Vielleicht lags an der Beilage??
Ging vielleicht grad ein Darmgrippevirus um?

Wenn ihr den Fisch nicht untersucht habt, wirst dus nie genau rausfinden.

Hattet ihr nur Übelkeit, oder auch Erbrechen und Durchfall?

Man berücksichtige "das Juckphänomen" einer erzählt von einem Sack Flöhe und beginnt sich zu jucken, bald darauf fangen die anderen auch an sich zu jucken, obwohl gar keine Flöhe da sind.

Also vielleicht hatten gar nicht alle wirklich Übelkeit. 

Ich hätte deinen Fisch gerne mal probiert.

Freundliche Grüße Oelki


----------



## Oelki (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gesundheitsrisiko "Beizen"???*

Fa fällt mir noch was ein, könnte es sein, dass du beim abstechen die Gallenblase verletzt hast ???????

Das macht den Fisch ungenießbar und da du ihn nich gegart hast, sind die Gallensäuren auch nicht zerrstört worden.|kopfkrat

Oelki


----------

